# القديسة رفقا الحبيبة من لبنان



## hachem2009 (10 فبراير 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

تحتفل الكنيسة المارونية بذكرى وفاه القديسة رفقا في 23 ‏آذار‏‏
وبذكرى تقديسها في 10 حزيران

القدّيسة رفقا
الرّاهبة اللبنانيّة المارونيّة (1832 - 1914)

رفقا في حملايا (1832 - 1859)

. أبصرت القدّيسة رفقا النور في حملايا، إحدى قرى المتن الشمالي بالقرب من بكفيا، في 29 حزيران يوم عيد القدّيسين بطرس وبولس، سنة 1832
. بقيت وحيدة لوالديها: مراد صابر الشبق الريّس، ورفقا الجميّل.
. قَبِلَت سرّ العماد المقدّس في 7 تموز سنة 1832، ودُعيت بطرسية. نشّأها والداها على حبّ الله والمواظبة على الصّلاة. تُوفّيَت الوالدة سنة 1839، ولمّا تزل رفقا في السّابعة من عمرها، وقد كانت مولعة بحبّها.
. وَقعَ والدها في الضيق والعوز، فأرسلها إلى دمشق سنة 1843 لتخدم في بيت أسعد البدوي، اللبنانيّ الأصل، على مدى أربع سنوات.
. عادت رفقا إلى البيت الوالديّ سنة 1847، فآلمها أنّ والدها قد تزوّج في غيابها. بدَت رفقا جميلة الطّلعة، حلوة المعشر، خفيفة الرّوح، رخيمة الصوت، تقيّة وديعة. فأرادت خالتها (شقيقة أمّها) أن تزوّجها بابنها، وخالتها (زوجة والدها) بشقيقها، ممّا أدّى إلى خصامٍ بينهما. حزِنَت رفقا لهذا الخلاف، واختارت أن تعتنِق الحالة الرّهبانيّة.

قرية حملآيا - المتن


2- رفقا في جمعيّة المريمات (1859 - 1871)
طلبت رفقا إلى الله أن يُساعدها على تحقيق رغبتها، فذهبت إلى دير سيدة النجاة، في بكفيا، للترهّب في جمعيّة المريمات، التي أسّسها الأب يوسف الجميّل.
لدى دخولها كنيسة الدير شعَرت بفرح وسرور لا وصف لهما. نظرت إلى إيقونة سيدة النجاة فسمعت صوت الدّعوة إلى التكرّس لله: "إنكِ تترهّبين". قَبِلَتها الرئيسة دون أن تستجوبها، فدَخَلَت الدير، ورَفَضَت بعد ذلك العودة إلى المنزل، عندما حضر والدها وزوجته ليثنياها عن عزمها.
بعد فترة الطالبيّة، اتّشحَت رفقا بثوب الإبتداء في 19 آذار سنة 1861 يوم عيد القدّيس يوسف. وفي العيد نفسه من سنة 1862 أبرزت النذور الرهبانيّة الموقّتة.
توجّهت الناذرة الجديدة إلى إكليريكيّة غزير، حيث عُهِد إليها القيام بخدمة المطبخ. وكان في عداد الإكليريكيّين, البطريرك الياس الحويك والمطران بطرس الزّغبي.
كانت تستغِلّ أوقات الفراغ لتتلقّن اللغة العربية والخط والحساب.
حوالي سنة 1860، أُرسِلت رفقا إلى دير القمر لتلقّن الفتيات التعليم المسيحيّ. أثناء الأحداث الدامية التي عصفت بلبنان آنذاك، رأت رفقا بأمِّ العين استشهاد الكثيرين، فتحلّت بالقوّة والشجاعة وحنّت على أحد الأولاد الصّغار وخبّأته بردائها، فأنقذته من الموت المحتّم.
أمضت رفقا حوالي سنة في دير القمر، ثم عادت إلى غزير. سنة 1863، توجّهت رفقا بأمر الرؤساء إلى مدرسة جمعيّتها في جبيل، وأقامت فيها مدة سنة تُدرّس البنات وتنشّئهنّ على مبادىء الإيمان. في أوائل سنة 1864 نُقِلَت من مدرسة جبيل إلى قرية معاد، نزولاً عند طلب المُحسِن الكبير أنطون عيسى. وأقامت هناك مدة سبع سنوات، أنشأت خلالها مدرسة لتعليم البنات بمساعدة إحدى أخواتها الراهبات.


دير سيّدة النجاة - بكفيّا

3- رفقا في الرّهبانية اللبنانيّة المارونيّة (1871 - 1914):

. في دير مار سمعان القرن - أيطو (1871 -1897)
خلال إقامتها في معاد، وعقب أزمة ألمّت بجمعيّة المريمات حوالي سنة 1871، دخلت رفقا إلى كنيسة مار جرجس، وطلبت من الرّب يسوع أن يُساعِدَها على اتخاذ القرار، فسَمِعَت صوتاً يُناديها: "إنكِ تترهّبين". وصلّت رفقا، فتراءى لها في الحلم مار جرجس ومار سمعان العامودي، ومار انطونيوس الكبير أبو الرّهبان، الذي قال لها: "ترهّبي في الرّهبنة البلديّة".
سَهّل لها السيّد أنطون عيسى طريق الانتقال من معاد إلى دير مار سمعان القرن - أيطو. فَقُبِلَت على الفور، ولبِسَت ثوب الإبتداء في 12 تموز 1871، ثم نَذَرت نذورها الإحتفاليّة في 25 آب 1872، واتّخذت لها اسم الأخت رفقا تيَمُّناً باسم والدتها.
أمضت رفقا ستاً وعشرين سنة في دير مار سمعان القرن – أيطو، وكانت مِثالاً حيّاً لأخواتها الراهبات في حفظ القوانين والصلوات والتقشّف والتضحية والعمل الصامت.
في الأحد الأول من تشرين الأول سنة 1885، دخلت رفقا إلى كنيسة الدير، وراحت تصلّي، طالبة من الرّب يسوع أن يُشرِكَها في آلامه الخلاصيّة. فاستجاب سؤلها للحال، وبدأت الأوجاع المؤلمة في رأسها، ثم امتدّت إلى عينَيها.
وباءت جميع محاولات مُعالجتها بالفشل. إثر ذلك، تقرّر إرسالها إلى بيروت للمعالجة. فعرّجت على أنطش مار يوحنا مرقس – جبيل، حيث عُرِضَت على طبيب أميركيّ، فأمر بإجراء عمليّة سريعة لعينها اليمنى. ولم تَقبل بالبنج للتخفيف من ألمها، وأثناء العملية اقتلع الطبيب خطأً عينها برمّتها، فقالت: "مع آلام المسيح، سلِمَت يداك، الله يآجرك". ثمّ ما لبث الداء أن تحوّل إلى عينها اليُسرى، فحَكَم الأطبّاء بأن لا منفعة لها بالعلاج.

رافقها وجع العينَين المرير أكثر من اثنتي عشرة سنة وهي صابرة، صامتة، مصلّية، فرِحة ومردّدة: "مع آلام المسيح".

. في دير مار يوسف - جربتا (1897 - 1914) 
عندما قرّرت السلطة في الرّهبانية اللبنانيّة المارونيّة تأسيس دير مار يوسف الضهر - جربتا في منطقة البترون سنة 1897، تَمّ نقل ست راهبات من دير مار سمعان المذكور، إلى الدير الجديد برئاسة الأم أورسلا ضومط المعاديّة. وكانت رفقا من بينهنّ لأنّ الراهبات أصرَرْن على مجيئها معهنّ لفرط ما كنّ يُحبِبنَها ويأملن إزدهار ديرهنّ الجديد بصلواتها.
وفي سنة 1899، انطفأ النور نهائيّاً في عينها اليسرى، لتُضحِيَ عمياء، وتبدأ مرحلة جديدة من مراحل آلامها. عاشت رفقا المرحلة الأخيرة من حياتها مكفوفة ومخلّعة: عمًى كامل، وجع مؤلم في الجنب وضعف في الجسد كلّه، ما عدا وجهها الذي بقيَ مُشرقاً وضّاحاً حتى النفَس الأخير؛ انفكّ وركها الأيمن وانفصل عن مركزه، وكذلك رجلها الأخرى؛ غَرِقَ عظم كتفها في عنقها وخَرَج عن موضعه؛ برزت خرزات ظهرها بحيث أصبح سهلاً عدّها واحدة فواحدة؛ وصار جسمها كلّه يابساً خفيفاً، وجلدها جافّاً، فبدت هيكلاً عظميّاً محضوناً بجلد؛
لم يبقَ عضو صحيح في جسمها غير يدَيها اللتَين كانت تَحوك بهما جوارب بالصنّارة، وهي صابِرة على آلامها وأوجاعِها، فرِحة، مُسبِّحة بلسانها وشاكِرة الربّ يسوع على نعمة مشاركته في آلامِه الخلاصيّة.
رَقَدَت رفقا برائحة القداسة في 23 آذار 1914، في دير مار يوسف-جربتا، وقد أمضَت حياتها في الصلاة والخدمة وحمل الصليب، متزوّدة بالقربان الأقدس، متّكلة على شفاعة أمّ الله مريم والقدّيس يوسف ومُرَدّدة اسم يسوع. دُفِنَت في مقبرة الدير. أشعّ النور من قبرها طيلة ثلاثة أيام ممتالية.
أجرى الرّب بشفاعَتِها عجائب ونعماً كثيرة. في 10 تموز 1927 نُقِلَت رُفاتها إلى قبر جديد في زاوية معبد الدير إثر بدء دعوى تطويبها بتاريخ 23 كانون الأول 1925، والشروع بالتحقيق في شهرة قداستها في 16 أيار 1926

دير مار يوسف الضهر - جربتا

. إعلانات بابا روما بما يخصّ رفقا:
أعلنها قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني:
. مُكرّمة في 11 شباط 1982، ثمّ طوباويّة في 17 تشرين الثاني 1985.
. رفعها البابا عينه قدّيسة على مذابح الكنيسة الجامِعة في 10 حزيران سنة 2001. مع أربعة طوباويّين هم:
. لويجي سكروسوبي (1804-1884) فرييولي، ايطاليا
. اغوسطينو روسكلّي (1818-1902) ايطاليا
. بيرناردو دا كورليون (1605-1667) كورليون، سيسيليا، ايطاليا
. تيريزا أوستوتشيو فيرزيري (1801-1852) بيرغامو، ايطاليا و
. رفقا بطرسيّة شبق ألريّس (1832-1914) حملايا، المتن، لبنان.


----------



## tena_tntn (10 فبراير 2009)

اول مره اسمع عنها بركاتها تكون معنا
مرسي لك


----------



## مورا مارون (10 فبراير 2009)

يا قديسة رفقا تشفعي فينا
وبجميع مرضانا​ 
ميرسي ليك ع الصور الروعة
بركة شفعاتها معنا اجمعين​


----------



## rana1981 (10 فبراير 2009)

قدسية رفقة بحبها كتير وحاطة صورتها بغرفتي
شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## مورا مارون (10 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> قدسية رفقة بحبها كتير وحاطة صورتها بغرفتي
> شكرا عالموضوع


 

23 اذار رنوشة 
في قداس بكنيسة الموارنة اللي بباب توما
عرفتيها ما؟؟

مشان عيد القديسة رفقا 
لاتنسي 

تشفع فيك القديسة رفقا  يا رب​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_بركة صلاوات جميع القديسين
تكون معنا
امين
مشكور كتييير​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميـــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

hachem2009

شكراااا جزيلا حلوين كتير

ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2009)

*صور جميله لقدسه عظيمه

بركه صلواتها تكون معانا

شكرا ليك​*


----------



## vetaa (15 فبراير 2009)

*بركتها تكون معانا كلنا يارب*

*شكرا ليك*


----------

